# The Score That Keeps On Giving...



## cvairwerks (Oct 30, 2016)

I have a friend that is closing out his rebuild shop and clearing off everything that is stored on the acreage around it and getting it ready to sell. He used to rebuilt air starters, power carts, load banks, tow tractors and the like. I had a Nichols 8 mill stored in his warehouse and a tow tractor in one of the yards. Went out to dig the mill out and get it ready to load on the trailer. My friend told me to scavange the yard and acreage for anything I wanted, as come January, they start loading dumpsters for the scrap yard. Most of what's out there in the yards is not worth more than scrap, as it's stuff that he parted out during rebuilds. I kinda went nuts, and some of the stuff may end up in the scrap yard anyway, but we shall see.

Here's the haul since I started: 
an unidentified anvil
6 forming stakes for sheet metal
bench plate for the stakes
Marvel #2 hacksaw
Racine hacksaw
unidentified hacksaw that was flat belt powered
36" throat nibbler
B&S #2 mill ( may end up scrapping this thing)
KR Wilson 60 ton press
36" floor based riveter with hot dimple kit for titanium
42"? floor based riveter
48" floor based riveter
Edlund  18"? drill press
huge blast cabinet
Erco? kick shrinker
Athol bench vise
Athol swivel vice
I've already got the anvil, the stakes, bench plate, vices and two of the saws home. I've got to go back out  there on Tuesday and finish the disassembly of the press and load the crown in the truck. the rest of the press will have to come on another load. The last saw and the Erco will be a load by themselves.  Unless I find anything more, I'll be down to about 6 loads on my gooseneck trailer.  Due to the truck I have right now, I'm limited on what I can load at one time... The riveters and the drill press are each going to have to be individual loads due to weight...

It's going to be a mad scramble when I start hauling, as I need to rent a forklift to unload at the house and I don't want to rent it for very many days due to the costs.

Here are a coupe of snaps to whet your appetite for now. I'll shoot and post some more when I go out there Tuesday morning. Ignore the date stamp, as I forgot to update it when I put new batteries in the camera.


----------



## Bob Korves (Oct 30, 2016)

People here may want some of the B & S #2 mill parts, regardless of condition.  They aren't making any new ones.  Ask before you scrap...


----------



## cvairwerks (Oct 31, 2016)

Wouldn't think of it going to scrap before tearing down for parts! I'm forever chasing parts for aircraft restorations and it's almost as bad as finding machine parts.


----------



## FOMOGO (Oct 31, 2016)

Sounds like one of those once in a lifetime scores, nicely done. The forming stakes are cool. looking forward to seeing the rest of your haul. Mike


----------



## cvairwerks (Nov 6, 2016)

More tooling came home over the last two weeks. Wish I had a gantry to unload this stuff. A Racine gear driven hacksaw and a Marvel #2 draw saw and two Athol vices came on one load with the truck kinda dragging low. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Was down sick last week, but managed to get the ERCO 1447 loaded. Unloaded it this morning and it's a beast. It isn't any 330 pounds like the newer ones are quoted as being. It's an early machine, as the s/n is just above 1000. It's been heavily used and abused at some point in it's life. I did find a small sheet metal box inside the base with a couple of sets of tools. I haven't pulled them out or tried to figure out what is in the machine now, as it's frozen up from sitting in the weather. 

Anyone have a parts breakdown for a 1447 that they would be willing to share? I don't want to start trying to drive the pivot pins out and find out they have keepers.

We are gearing up for the big push on hauling soon. There are the three riveters, a B&S #2 mill, a Nichols #8 mill, a huge Edlund drill press, a KR Wilson 60 ton press, a Vacu-Blast cabinet and another line shaft driven power hacksaw. There will be probably more stuff as things get uncovered as the clean up continues.


----------



## toolman_ar (Nov 12, 2016)

Regarding the B&S #2, if it comes to parts, can you put me on the list?

Thanks,

toolman_ar


----------



## cvairwerks (Nov 23, 2016)

Here are some photos of more of what has come home now.
These are all home now:
 (2) Marvel #2 Drawcut saws
(1) Racine power hacksaw ( made for the US Army Signal Corp)
KR Wilson 60 ton press
ERCO 1447 Shrinker

Still to be moved:
B&S mill
Nichols 8 mill
Vacu Blast cabinet
Edlund drill press
nibbler
(3) riveters

I still keep finding stuff to add every time I go out there.


----------



## mirage100 (Nov 28, 2016)

Are you keeping the power hack saw


----------



## mirage100 (Nov 28, 2016)

If not I would like to talk to you about it


----------



## mirage100 (Nov 28, 2016)

I was just about to start making one of these


----------



## cvairwerks (Nov 28, 2016)

Mirage: There are actually 3 power hacksaws... 2 Marvel #2's and an unidentified Racine. The Marvels are of different vintage and one was line shaft powered it appears.


----------



## mirage100 (Nov 29, 2016)

I guess the one the second picture with the blue strap around it and has a hook attached  to it. It looks like it might run with a good cleaning and a lot of oil.


----------



## cvairwerks (Nov 29, 2016)

That's the Marvel that was originally driven by a flat belt. When these were moved to storage, they had all been running and well greased up. Time has taken a toll on them though, and they will need to be torn down and gone thru.
 I was going to use them as winter projects around here, but with some unforeseen developments within our little town, they are going on hold for now. In fact everything that I brought home, other than the shrinker, is getting loaded up and moved to our other house. The current house we are in, has to be ready and on the market by the 29th of May. The kids get out of school the 26th and that weekend I need to move them and the animals to the other house. With 1500 hundred new homes being built within a few hundred yards of this house and the only entrance to our subdivision being restricted as they turn the main highway into a 4 lane divided road, and GE moving their corporate headquarters about 4 miles away,  it's time to get out. As soon as this one is sold, we will be on the hunt for property to build a big shop with an apartment.

I'll shoot some more pictures of it when I load it back up this weekend.


----------



## mirage100 (Nov 29, 2016)

ok good luck


----------



## Groundhog (Nov 29, 2016)

Wonder how much black powder it will take to launch that anvil? Pretty green too!


----------



## hman (Nov 29, 2016)

Wowsers!  Nice scores.  Guess it's time for me to invest in the company that sells Evaporust!

Sorry to hear about your town, and having to move all that stuff twice.  Best wishes with the relocation.


----------



## Groundhog (Nov 30, 2016)

FYI - a product called "Rust Release Super Gel" is just like Evaporust but in a gel that stays on the sides of the object. I've used the Super Gel and it worked good.

https://www.theruststore.com/ They have Evaporust too. I did not compare prices


----------

